# Wiederrufsrecht bei &quot;Custom PC&quot;+Transportschaden



## ThornWithin (16. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letzte Woche einen Custom PC zusammengestellt. 
Der PC wurde gestern geliefert und ich musste leider feststellen das dieser von innen beschädigt ist. (Der Verpackungskarton weist keinerlei Schäden auf)

Der PC wurde offensichtlich aus einer nicht geringen Höhe fallengelassen. 

Das Gehäuse ist verzogen und der CPU Lüfter ist komplett schief. 
Der Lüfter ist ziemlich massiv, da hat die Schwerkraft wohl ganze Arbeit geleistet.

Ich habe den Schaden sofort gemeldet und der PC wird gleich zur Reparatur abgeholt.

Genau da bekomme ich Bedenken, ich vermute nämlich das noch mehr zu Bruch gegangen ist und das, dass Austauschen vom Lüfter zu wenig ist.

Das Gehäuse ist wie gesagt komplett verzogen, die Seitenwand ließ sich kaum abmachen da diese verkeilt war. 
Die Befestigungsschrauben an der GPU sind zudem auch komplett schief (ca. 45°) was nohcmals auf einen Verzug im Gehäuse hindeutet.

Da der PC eine Custom Zusammenstellung ist kann ich diesen im Normalfall natürlich nicht zurückgeben, nur wie ist es im Fall eines Transportschadens?
Ich kann es irgendiwe nicht einsehen 3000€ für einen PC zu bezahlen der dann beschädigt ankommt und dann irgendiwe "repariert" wird.

Weis jemand wie in so einem Fall die Rechtlage ist?

 Habe ich eine Chance vom Kauf zurückzutreten und mein schwer erspartes Geld zurückzufordern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2015)

Leider hast du nicht geschrieben, wo du den PC bestellt hast ... dann hätten wir mal ein Blick in die AGBs werfen können.

Ich vermute, dass du im Zuge der AGB Bestätigung auf dein Recht des Widerrufs verzichtet hast, eben weil es sich hier um einen extra für dich zusammengestellten PC handelt. Wird der PC hingegen von der Stange verkauft, dürfte das kein Problem sein ... allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die dort viele Systeme im Wert von 3.000 EUR verkaufen. 

Der Verkäufer hingegen hat das Recht auf Nachbesserung, d.h. du musst dem VK die Möglichkeit einräumen, den von dir genannten Mangel zu beheben, in einer angemessenen Frist.

Vom Vertrag zurücktreten ist nur dann möglich, wenn auch die Nachbesserung ohne Erfolg war.

Meine persönliche Meinung: abwarten, Tee trinken und den PC, sobald er kommt, in Augenschein nehmen. Fallen dir keine Beschädigungen auf, teste den PC 48h, ja, zwei volle Tage, auf Herz und Nieren. D.h. Prime95 über Stunden, memtest über Stunden und natürlich auch 3D Benchmarks über Stunden.

Laufen diese drei Programme mit jeweils 12h und mehr fehlerfrei durch, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass du noch einige Zeit Freude an deinem neuen PC haben wirst.

Falls nicht, nun, PC einpacken und ab in die Post.


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2015)

Ein WIDERRUF wird vermutlich nicht gehen, da Custom. Normalerweise hat man dann kein Widerrufsrecht, außer der Shop räumt das freiwillig ein. 

Aber bei einem Schaden greift ja auch gar nicht das Widerrufsrecht, sondern die Gewährleistung. Selbstverständlich muss man Dir die beschädigten Teile ersetzen und dann den PC neu (so wie bestellt) liefern. Und wenn die das nach 2-3 Nachbesserungsversuchen nicht hinkriegen, dann hast du ein Recht auf Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag - aber das hat nix mit "Widerruf" zu tun, denn der meint das Recht, dass du 2 Wochen Zeit hast, einen Artikel zurückzusenden ohne Begründung. Das soll halt die Chance geben, ein Produkt sich mal so anzuschauen, wie man es im Laden machen würde, was man bei Versand aber ja nicht VOR dem Kauf machen kann. Bei Custom-Bestellungen verfällt das Recht aber eben, wobei auch drüber streiten könnte, ob man nicht doch so ein Recht hat, aber dann vom Kaufpreis noch die Kosten für Zusammen- und Auseinanderbau abgezogen werden.

Bei einem SO teuren PC geh ich auch davon aus, dass die vor dem Absenden checken. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man heutzutage auf 3000€ kommen kann ^^  Hast du da ne Sockel 2011-3-CPU + Titan-SLI bestellt?

Was du dem Shop zusätzlich vorschlagen kannst - falls Du es Dir zutraust: die könnten ja den vermutlich recht schweren Kühler weglassen, und den baust du dann selber ein. Damit senkt man die Gefahr eines solchen Schadens immens, was Dir UND dem Shop vlt. entgegenkommt. zB hardwareversand.de verbaut deswegen auch nur wenige, leichte Kühler, weil die halt gemerkt haben, dass beim Transport es einfach zu oft zu Schäden kommt, wenn da ein etwas "fetterer" Kühler eingebaut wird,


----------



## MichaelG (16. April 2015)

Das läuft wahrscheinlich wie folgt: Der Lieferant hat einen Anspruch auf 2 oder 3 malige Nachbesserung. Funktioniert das Gerät danach immer noch nicht kannst Du (Costum-PC hin oder her) vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten, weil der Lieferant nicht in der Lage ist, mangelfreie Ware zu liefern. Vorher mußt Du aber wie gesagt dem Verkäufer die Chance zur Behebung des Problems geben. Wie er das Problem löst ist seine Sache. Und ich bezweifle mal, daß man wenn man beim Lieferanten nachbessern wird das Gerät nach einem Teiletausch nicht nochmal auf Herz und Nieren prüft. Es kann sogar sein, daß der Lieferant Dir - um Probleme zu vermeiden - einen identisch zusammengebauten, neuen PC liefert und aus den alten PC die Teile für andere Dinge weiterverwertet (auch durchaus möglich).

Aber ein Rücktritt von Deiner Seite zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ist maximal wenn überhaupt per Guten Willen des Lieferanten zu machen. Und das bezweifle ich mal, daß er das so einfach zuläßt. Rechtlich ist der Punkt noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2015)

Wie kommt ihr auf 2-*3* Nachbessern? 

BGB § 439 und dann § 440.

Der Gesetzestext ist hier eindeutig ... allerdings ist mir durchaus bewusst, das so etwas mit einem erhöhten Zeitaufwand und ggf. warten auf das Geld einhergeht.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf 2-*3* Nachbessern?



Der Normale Bürger kennt die Paragraphen nicht auswendig und denkt daher - ich bis ebend auch - das es erst nach dem zweiten reperatur versuch ein neugerät gibt.

Wobei gabs den BGB 439 schon immer ? in meiner Ausbildung habe ich damals das noch anders gelernt


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr auf 2-*3* Nachbessern?
> 
> BGB § 439 und dann § 440.
> 
> Der Gesetzestext ist hier eindeutig ... allerdings ist mir durchaus bewusst, das so etwas mit einem erhöhten Zeitaufwand und ggf. warten auf das Geld einhergeht.


  nicht jeder hat das Gesetz aufm Tisch liegen...


----------



## ThornWithin (16. April 2015)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die vielen Antworten! 

Ich habe mit den Computer mit dem PC-Konfigurator bei alternate.de zusammengestellt. 
Ich habe auch bereits einen Blick in die AGB geworfen konnte aber nichts finden.

Mir ist klar das ich bei einem Custom PC den Kauf nicht einfach so zurückziehen kann aber,
wie ist es wenn alternate selbst Schuld an dem Transportschaden ist!?
Mir wurde bereits (leider nur am Telefon) eingewilligt das der CPU Kühler über einen KG wiegt.

Dieser hätte vor dem Versand durch Pappe/Verpackungsmaterialien gestützt werden müssen, dies ist aber nicht gemacht worden.
Meiner Meinung nach hat der Kolleege der den PC zusammengebau hat grob fahrlässig gehandelt.

Kann mir jemand genau sagen wie das mit den Nachbesserungen ist? Wie Oft muss der PC zurück damit ich vom Kauf zurücktreten muss!?
Mir wäre ein funktionierender PC natürlich am liebsten aber ich weis, leider aus Erfahrung das ich mit dem PC Probleme haben werde,
vorallem da die bei alternate nicht in der Lage gewesen sind zwei einfache Anweisungen zum Zusammenbau zu befolgen.

mfg
TW


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> Mir ist klar das ich bei einem Custom PC den Kauf nicht einfach so zurückziehen kann aber,
> wie ist es wenn alternate selbst Schuld an dem Transportschaden ist!?
> Mir wurde bereits (leider nur am Telefon) eingewilligt das der CPU Kühler über einen KG wiegt.


 SCHÄDEN haben ja nix mit Widerruf zu tun. Den Schaden oder auch einen später auftretenden nicht von Dir verursachten Defekt müssen die selbstverständlich beheben bzw. einen neuen PC mit den von dir gewünschten Bauteilen liefern. Der Shop hat die Verantwortung dafür zu sorgen, dass die Ware bei Dir gut ankommt. 

Aber du kannst halt nicht widerrufen, also hingehen und sagen "sorry, jetzt hab ich Schiss - ich will den PC doch lieber GANZ zurückgeben und keinen neuen haben..." - das geht nicht. 

Warte jetzt erst mal ab. Wenn der PC dann neu kommt und alles okay ist, dann ist ja alles in Ordnung.


----------



## USA911 (16. April 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank erst mal für die vielen Antworten!
> 
> Ich habe mit den Computer mit dem PC-Konfigurator bei alternate.de zusammengestellt.
> Ich habe auch bereits einen Blick in die AGB geworfen konnte aber nichts finden.
> ...



Alternate ist da sehr kulant und Kunden Orientiert. Selbst bei einer Maus von 30 Euro haben sie ohne umschweifen das gleiche Gerät herausgegeben (mit der Unterschrift, das wenn festgestellt wird selbst verschulden, es in Rechnung gestellt wird.)
Als nach 1,3 jahren in meinem Raidsystem eine der 4 Festplatten defekt war, haben sie diese direkt Ausgetauscht, ohne das es Probleme gab. konnte einen Tag später mir den Rechner in Linden wieder abholen.
Also ich habe bisher nur positive Erfahrungen mit Alternate gemacht!

Alternate Testet den Rechner neu, nachdem sie Teile ausgetauscht haben. Gab in meinem Fall, dann ein neues Testprotokoll.

Alternate wird natürlich intern Prüfen, wer für den Schaden haftet. Denn ob am Ende die Speditionsfirma oder der Händler haftet, prüfen die damit dem entsprechend die Versicherung zahlt.
Ich würde fast damit Rechnen, das Du einen komplett neuen Rechner bekommst, da wie Du sagtest selbst das Gehäuse verzogen ist, da werden sie wohl auf Nummersicher gehen und alles tauschen (mutmaßung)


----------



## ThornWithin (16. April 2015)

@*Herbboy*
meine Befürchtung ist das die nur den CPU Cooler gerade biegen bzw. neu ausrichten, das wäre für mich keine Reparatur.
Das Gehäuse ist ja auch verzogen, ich habe es mir genau angesehen, der Spalt an der das MB an den PCIe Anschlüssen auf das Gehäuse trifft ist durch den Verzug so
klein das ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das ich beim Einbau meiner Soundkrte Probleme haben werde, da diese nicht passen wird.

Ein komplett neuer PC wäre mE angebracht, ich denke aber nicht das es dazu kommen wird.

@*USA911*
mir wurde wie gesagt bereits mitgeteilt das der Rechner mit dem riesen Cooler (Noctua NH-D15) ohne "Stütze" nicht versendet werden durfte, so liegt derFehler mE bei alternate.
Ein komplett neuer PC wäre eig. angebracht, vorallem da auch das Gehäuse in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde, es ist verzogen und die Seitenwand hat eine deutliche Wölbung.
Ich habe mir die Seriennummer vom Gehäuse vorsichtshalber notiert, dann kann ich sehen ob es ausgetauscht wurde oder nicht. Sollte der Aufkleber plötzlich fehlen ist klar das
man versucht das Ganze zu vertuschen, ich denke aber das alternate doch recht seriös ist und sowas nicht passieren wird.

Mit einem komplett neuen Rechner kann ich mich gut anfreunden aber mit einer Reparatur habe ich meine Probleme, 
vorallem da ich nicht nachvollziehen kann was genau gemacht wird

Das Ganze hat auf jeden Fall einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack, es ist so als würde man sich einen Neuwagen bestellen und der 
Kollege der den Wagen anliefert fährt dan beim Abstellen eine Delle rein. Dann heisst es vom Verkäufer ja jut, 
machen wir Spachtelmasse dran und lackieren die Stelle neu...


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> @*Herbboy*
> meine Befürchtung ist das die nur den CPU Cooler gerade biegen bzw. neu ausrichten, das wäre für mich keine Reparatur.


 Unsinn. Klar: wenn der wirklich nur schief ist, aber Board und CPU okay, dann geht das - das werden die dann auch checken.  Aber ansonsten wären die ja bescheuert, wenn die nur was "geradebiegen" und der PC dann ankommt und nicht funktioniert. Dann "dürfen" die ja erneut den Versand finanzieren + erneute Arbeit.




> Das Gehäuse ist ja auch verzogen, ich habe es mir genau angesehen, der Spalt an der das MB an den PCIe Anschlüssen auf das Gehäuse trifft ist durch den Verzug so
> klein das ich mir ziemlich sicher bin das ich beim Einbau meiner Soundkrte Probleme haben werde, da diese nicht passen wird.


 das musst du natürlich unbedingt auch dazuschreiben, damit die das nicht übersehen.



> Ein komplett neuer PC wäre mE angebracht, ich denke aber nicht das es dazu kommen wird.


 die schmeissen natürlich nicht den PC weg und machen einen KOMPLETT neuen, aber die Hardware rausnehmen und in ein neues Gehäuse, dann bei Bedarf auch Board und Kühler neu, das machen die sicher.




> @*USA911*
> mir wurde wie gesagt bereits mitgeteilt das der Rechner mit dem riesen Cooler (Noctua NH-D15) ohne "Stütze" nicht versendet werden durfte, so liegt derFehler mE bei alternate.


 auch das unbedingt erwähnen. So was kann halt mal passieren, dass es ein Mitarbeiter vergisst - und dann muss die Firma dafür halt geradestehen.  Und ein halbwegs seriöser Shop macht das auch anstandslos, die rechnen solche Fehler mit ein. 





> Das Ganze hat auf jeden Fall einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack, es ist so als würde man sich einen Neuwagen bestellen und der
> Kollege der den Wagen anliefert fährt dan beim Abstellen eine Delle rein. Dann heisst es vom Verkäufer ja jut,
> machen wir Spachtelmasse dran und lackieren die Stelle neu...


 Es geht da auch immer um die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Nur wegen ner Delle kann man nicht einfach nen komplett neuen Wagen für zig Tausende Euro verlangen. Aber an sich müsste der Händler neben der Reparatur auch einen Preisabschlag gewähren, da das Auto beim Wiederverkauf etwas weniger Wert sein wird, auch wenn es an sich Quatsch ist, warum ein Auto wegen eines behobenen rein kosmetischen Schadens billiger sein "muss". 

Bei nem Gehäuse kann man davon ausgehen, dass du ein neues bekommst, weil die ja nicht deswegen gleich den GANZEN PC für 3000€ an jemand anderen für VIEL weniger verkaufen müssten, wie es bei einem Auto der Fall wäre. Außer man kann das problemlos ohne sichtbare Konsquenzen wieder geradebiegen, dann musst du das auch akzeptieren - ist ja auch klar, du hast ja keinerlei Nachteile dadurch, wenn das Gehäuse wieder aussieht wie neu. ^^


----------



## ThornWithin (16. April 2015)

vielleicht mache ich mir ja auch zu viele Gedanken, ich habe halt bei sowas schon ziemlich viele, sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich befürchte zum Beispiel das, dass Mainbaord Haarrisse bekommen hat und sich sowas erst nach einer Weile zeigt, alles schon passiert deswegen auch.

Ich werde morgen früh bei alternate anrufen und erst mal einen Schadensbericht anfordern und dann noch fragen was genau an dem PC gemacht wird, 
ich denke das kann man bei dem Preis als Service erwarten.

Eine Preisminderung wäre natürlich auch nicht verkehrt zudem auch auf Grund der Lüftergrösse ein anderer 
RAM verbaut wurde welcher 75€ günstiger ist als der für den ihc bezahlt habe.

Ob es nun Dummheit oder ein Versehen war, ich hoffe einfach nur das alternate den Fehler eingesteht und mir in welcher Form auch immer entgegenkommt.
Für mich ist die Sache auch nicht gerade schön, ich musste mir extra einen Tag freinehmen um das Paket annehmen zu können. Durch den Defekt verzögert sich
alles um mindestens eine Woche, je nach dem wie meine Schicht fällt muss ich wieder einen Tag freinehmen um den PC annehmen zu können. Das wäre alles nicht nötig
wenn der Kollege der den PC zusammengebaut hat etwas mehr nachgedacht hätte.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

Fehler passieren halt, sicher auch bei Dir auf der Schicht    und wegen der Haarrisse: also, wenn die das Board nicht tauschen und später wirklich Risse für einen Defekt sorgen SOLLTEN, hast du natürlich auch noch Reklamationsrecht.

Kannst du nicht einen Verwandten/Nachbarn um die Annahme des Paketes bitten? Man kriegt ja von alternate bescheid, dass das Paket unterwegs ist, und dann isses ja idR nen Tag später auch da.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fehler passieren halt, sicher auch bei Dir auf der Schicht    und wegen der Haarrisse: also, wenn die das Board nicht tauschen und später wirklich Risse für einen Defekt sorgen SOLLTEN, hast du natürlich auch noch Reklamationsrecht.


Was heißt Reklamationsrecht? Wenn das Board nach einem Jahr, oder länger, aussteigt, hast du auf die Hardware noch Gewährleistung, die in Deutschland per Gesetz zwei Jahre beträgt. Garantie ist eine freiwillige Sache vom Hersteller, die dann meistens über die zwei Jahre hinausgeht. Oder man heißt Apple und gibt nur ein Jahr Garantie, trotzdem hast du zwei Jahre Gewährleistung.

D.h. ... wenn der TE wirklich Angst vor Rissen hat, markier da Board unauffällig. Bekommst du den PC repariert zurück und das Board wurde nicht gewechselt, melde Bedenken an. Wichtig ist, dass du etwas schriftlich in der Hand hast, dass du auf ggf. auftretende Probleme hingewiesen hast. Denn nach sechs Monaten dreht sich die Beweisumkehrlast um. D.h. der Gesetzgeber sagt erstmal pauschal, in den ersten sechs Monaten muss der Hersteller 'beweisen', dass das Produkt in Ordnung war, nach den sechs Monaten ist der Kunde in der Pflicht zu beweisen, dass das Board ein Problem hat ... seit Anfang an.

Das ist schwer bis unmöglich, aus dem Grund hast du mit so einem Schreiben schonmal einen dicken Faustpfand.

an den TE: lies dir wirklich die zwei Paragraphen durch, sie sind nicht schwer zu verstehen. Rein rechtlich hast du dem VK die Möglichkeit einzuräumen 'nachzubessern', sprich den PC zu reparieren. D.h. du kannst hier weder vom Vertrag zurücktreten, noch eine Minderung des Kaufpreises verlangen. 

Übrigens kannst du bei der ersten Reparatur keine Aufwandsentschädigung wg. Urlaub o.ä. verlangen.


----------



## ThornWithin (17. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und wegen der Haarrisse: also, wenn die das Board nicht tauschen und später wirklich Risse für einen Defekt sorgen SOLLTEN, hast du natürlich auch noch Reklamationsrecht.



Schon klar, aber genau das ist ja das Problem, ich zahle nicht 3000€  um mich dann mit so etwas rumzuärgern sondern für ein stabil laufendes System. 
Ja ich weis das klingt pessimistisch, aber hey das ist mein 4. custom PC und ich hatte mit JEDEM ärger, da gewöhnt man sich ein gesundes Maß an Skepsis einfach an.
Naja schaunwama, ich ruf da gliech mal an und schau was Sache ist...


----------



## ThornWithin (17. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was heißt Reklamationsrecht? Wenn das Board nach einem Jahr, oder länger, aussteigt, hast du auf die Hardware noch Gewährleistung, die in Deutschland per Gesetz zwei Jahre beträgt. Garantie ist eine freiwillige Sache vom Hersteller, die dann meistens über die zwei Jahre hinausgeht. Oder man heißt Apple und gibt nur ein Jahr Garantie, trotzdem hast du zwei Jahre Gewährleistung.
> 
> D.h. ... wenn der TE wirklich Angst vor Rissen hat, markier da Board unauffällig. Bekommst du den PC repariert zurück und das Board wurde nicht gewechselt, melde Bedenken an. Wichtig ist, dass du etwas schriftlich in der Hand hast, dass du auf ggf. auftretende Probleme hingewiesen hast. Denn nach sechs Monaten dreht sich die Beweisumkehrlast um. D.h. der Gesetzgeber sagt erstmal pauschal, in den ersten sechs Monaten muss der Hersteller 'beweisen', dass das Produkt in Ordnung war, nach den sechs Monaten ist der Kunde in der Pflicht zu beweisen, dass das Board ein Problem hat ... seit Anfang an.
> 
> ...



Ja, das mit dem Markieren hatte ich vor hab es aber nicht mehr geschafft, lediglich die Seriennummer vom Gehäuse konnte ich mir notieren.
Im Ganzen schient es so als müsste ich hinnehmen was auch immer kommen möge, ist die Rechtslage für Käufer in D wirklich so mies oder kommt es mir nur so vor?


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2015)

Es kommt dir nur so vor ... weil du gerade 'Geschädigter' bist. Überleg mal, du hättest einen kleinen Computerladen und wg. jeder losen Schraube müsstest du Produkte zurücknehmen. 

Das steht in keinem Verhältnis, auch wenn es aus deiner Sicht 'kein Service' ist und du 'ja soviel Geld bezahlt hast'.

Der Händler bleibt auf diesen Teilen sitzen, denn der Großhandel wird diese auch nicht mehr zurücknehmen und wenn es exotische Hardware ist, wird man die auch nicht 'anderweitig' verbaut / verkauft bekommen.

Ggf. hast du Glück, weil du bei Alternate gekauft hast.

Aber, auch wenn es wieder der unsägliche Autovergleich ist: wenn du dir ein Auto kaufst und hier einen Mangel feststellst, wird dir kein Autohaus der Welt ein neues Fahrzeug geben, sondern erstmal probieren, den Mangel zu beheben. 

Abschließend ... klar ist es ärgerlich und klar könnte man bei einem Preis von 3k EUR erwarten, dass etwas Geld und Aufwand in die Transportsicherung investiert wird, aber niemand ist frei von Fehlern und wenn diese dann auch noch zeitnah behoben werden, ist doch alles in Ordnung. 

Schlecht wird es dann und dann geh ich auf die Barrikaden, wenn die Fehler eben nicht zeitnah behoben werden oder im Vorfeld erstmal diskutiert wird. Dann werd ich ungemütlich.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> Im Ganzen schient es so als müsste ich hinnehmen was auch immer kommen möge, ist die Rechtslage für Käufer in D wirklich so mies oder kommt es mir nur so vor?


 Was ist denn bitte mies daran, dass du ein Recht darauf hast, die defekten Teile ersetzt oder repariert zu bekommen? ^^    

und wenn du bei 4 PCs schon 4x schlechte Erfahrungen hattest, dann ist das wirklich Pech. Lag es denn IMMER daran, DASS es "custom" war? Oder meinst du auch Dinge wie zB Grafikkarte nach 3 Monaten defekt, was dir genau so auch beim selberbauen passieren kann? ^^  Und so oder so, wenn es um fettig zusammengebaute PCs per Versand geht: egal ob custom oder Fertig-PC, denn beide könnten beim Transport Schaden nehmen. 

im Übrigen spielt es auch keine Rolle, ob der PC 300 oder 3000€ kostet. Beide PCs sollten natürlich laufen, wenn sie beim Kunden ankommen. Den PC für 3000€ NOCH besser zu sichern liegt an sich sogar eher im Interesse des Shops als in dem des Kunden. Wenn du dann aber sogar noch das Risiko eventueller Transportschäden vermeiden willst, musst du halt nächstes mal in einem Laden vor Ort kaufen, dann aber vermutlich auch mehr ausgeben. So is das halt: per Versand ist es idR günstiger und bequemer, daher bestellt man ja eben auch, aber ein Risiko, dass die Ware beim Transport beschädigt wird oder vlt sogar abhanden kommt, hast du halt IMMER.

*Und jetzt wart erst mal ab bevor du zig Szenarien durchspinnst, in denen was nicht klappt...   *


@Rab: mit Reklamationsrecht meinte ich, dass - wenn man wirklich Haarrisse nachweisen kann - der Shop das ohne Wenn und Aber tauschen müsste bei DER Vorgeschichte.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2015)

Warum müsste er das? Die aktuelle Vorgeschichte ist ein verzogenes Gehäuse inkl. ein auf halb acht hängender Kühler.

Der TE soll eben seine Bedenken anmelden, -> Bedenkenanzeige, und das per Fax und Einschreiben hinschicken. Das hilft ihm im Fall der Fälle mehr, als eine Aussage "die *müssten* das Tauschen!".

Müssen sie nicht. Ich würde auch nach einigen Monaten behaupten, dass es dem User runtergefallen ist ... schlussendlich lief der PC doch ein Jahr oder ggf. länger.

Vertrau mir da einfach Herb ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum müsste er das? Die aktuelle Vorgeschichte ist ein verzogenes Gehäuse inkl. ein auf halb acht hängender Kühler.


 Nein, die Vorgeschichte wäre: Transportschaden beim gelieferten PC und offenbar Vernachlässigung,  das Board genau zu checken, ob es beschädigt wurde, obwohl die Art des Schadens am Gehäuse und Kühler durchaus auch das Board in Mitleidenschaft gezogen haben könnte. Das ist so, als würde man bei nem Auto, bei dem man die Stoßstange komplett kaputtgefahren hat, nur die Stoßstange wechseln und  nicht nachsehen, ob vlt auch das Chassis sich irgendwo verzogen hat... 




> Müssen sie nicht. Ich würde auch nach einigen Monaten behaupten, dass es dem User runtergefallen ist ... schlussendlich lief der PC doch ein Jahr oder ggf. länger.


 Das könnten die ja auch JETZT schon behaupten...     ein Shop KÖNNTE sich natürlich immer querstellen, ich red ja nicht davon, dass man den Fall meldet und dann SOFORT ohne wenn und aber Ersatz bekommen MUSS. Aber dass einem User in einem Desktop-PC Haarrisse im Board selbstverschuldet passieren ist so extrem selten, dass da Alternate sicher keinen Aufstand macht, FALLS es denn eine Beschädigung geben sollte. Ich gehe eher nicht davon aus, dass es auf eine Art beschädigt wurde, die sich vlt erst in einigen Monaten mit Symptomen zeigt...   aber so oder so: er hat da die gleichen Reklamationsrechte/mittel, als wenn das Board aus einem anderen Grund plötzlich den Geist aufgibt...


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2015)

Ich find es witzig, wie du mit mir über sowas diskutieren willst ... 

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dein 'wischi waschi' Rat besser sei, viel Erfolg. Ich empfehle meinen Mandanten in solchen Fällen viel Papier zu produzieren und, was vllt. noch wichtiger ist, dieses auch noch rechtskonform.

Übrigens, allein dein erster Satz zeigt doch, dass du den Fall nicht ganz verstanden hast: es ist kein *Transport*schaden, denn dann wäre nämlich der Karton beschädigt. Sollte logisch sein.

Dementsprechend kann man davon ausgehen, dass der PC beim Zusammenbau oder ggf. auf dem Weg zum Versand runtergefallen ist und dann so, wie das Häufchen Elend war, in den Karton gepackt hat und dann verschickt hat.

Aber das vllt. mal nur am Rande ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich find es witzig, wie du mit mir über sowas diskutieren willst ...
> 
> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass dein 'wischi waschi' Rat besser sei, viel Erfolg. Ich empfehle meinen Mandanten in solchen Fällen viel Papier zu produzieren und, was vllt. noch wichtiger ist, dieses auch noch rechtskonform.


 was laberst du denn da? ^^  Wo hab ich denn gesagt, dass man das NICHT schriftlich machen sollte? ^^  Es geht nur darum: FALLS sich später noch ein Defekt zeigt, WEIL das Board schon bei Auslieferung Risse hatte, kannst du reklamieren und auf Deine Gewährleistung pochen - wo ist das denn WischiWaschi??? Du Waschbär      Es versteht sich doch von selbst, dass das alles ein ganz normaler Gewährleistungs-Vorgang ist, wenn man das reklamiert. Wie willst Du das denn sonst machen? ^^  Mein Punkt war nur, dass man sich nicht sorgen sollte, dass man das später dann nicht durchsetzen kann, obwohl durch die Vorgeschichte es auf der Hand liegt, dass der Schaden schon vor/bei Auslieferung entstanden ist.



> Übrigens, allein dein erster Satz zeigt doch, dass du den Fall nicht ganz verstanden hast: es ist kein *Transport*schaden, denn dann wäre nämlich der Karton beschädigt. Sollte logisch sein.


 Ach  so, wenn also Weinflaschen im Karton zerbrochen sind, weil zB DHL das Paket zu grob behandelt und/oder die Flaschen zu schlecht gesichert sind, ist das kein Transportschaden, wenn nicht auch am Karton ein Schaden zu sehen ist? Seeeeehr interessant  ^^ 



> Dementsprechend kann man davon ausgehen, dass der PC beim Zusammenbau oder ggf. auf dem Weg zum Versand runtergefallen ist und dann so, wie das Häufchen Elend war, in den Karton gepackt hat und dann verschickt hat.


 Ja klar, es muss natürlich vorher passiert sein, denn sobald der PC im Karton ist, ist er unzerstörbar


----------



## ThornWithin (21. April 2015)

so, wir haben dienstag (ich sollte gestern infos bekommen) und noch immer nichts...


----------



## luki0710 (21. April 2015)

Ich finde nicht das Herbboy wuschig ist


----------



## Herbboy (21. April 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> so, wir haben dienstag (ich sollte gestern infos bekommen) und noch immer nichts...


 haste denn heute mal angerufen oder so? Kann auch gut sein, dass du heute noch ne mail bekommst, dass schon das Paket unterwegs sei


----------



## ThornWithin (21. April 2015)

ja hab abgerufen aber man konnte mir net wirklich was sagen, wird wohl noch "alles getestet"


----------



## ThornWithin (27. April 2015)

Hab grad wieder angerufen, weil sich noch immer nix getan hat. 
Der Mitarbeiter am Telefon war sehr unfreundlich nach dem Motto, "was willst du jetzt", einfach traurig, definitiv meine letzte Bestellung bei dem Saftladen...


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

Das ist echt ne Frechheit, dabei sind die ja alles andere als die Günstigsten... ^^


----------



## ThornWithin (27. April 2015)

Ich finde Kundenfreundlichkeit hat nichts mit den Peisen zu tun, naja solte es zumindest nicht. 
Ich verlange auch nicht das die mit "Der Kunde ist König" verfahren, aber deren "Der Kunde kann mich mal" Einstellung ist ne Frechheit!

Es hat FÜNF Tage gedauert bis die den PC vom Wareneingang zu Ihrem "Servicecenter" transportiert haben.
Der Auftrag ist seit Freitag letzte Woche als "abgeschlossen" markiert und es ist noch immer kein Versand erfolgt, traurig.

Ich weis jetzt schon das der PC wieder Ärger machen wird, ich vermute das es so lange dauert weil der PC den Stresstest net bestanden hat
und die erst mal tricksen musstes das die Kiste anspringt. Bin mal gespannt was für Schweinereien die im BIOS angestellt haben


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> Ich finde Kundenfreundlichkeit hat nichts mit den Peisen zu tun, naja solte es zumindest nicht.
> Ich verlange auch nicht das die mit "Der Kunde ist König" verfahren, aber deren "Der Kunde kann mich mal" Einstellung ist ne Frechheit!


 Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie die sich da benommen haben, und was du wiederum genau gesagt/getan hast - manchmal isses ja auch nur ein subjektiver Eindruck, und man selber ist vlt. unbewusst auch unfreundlich, weil man genervt ist. Wie oft hast du denn ingesamt "nachgehakt" ? 

Aber trotzdem: bei einem sehr billigen Laden würde man sich zumindest tendenziell WENIGER wundern, wenn da schlecht geschulte, mies bezahlte und gehetzte Leute sind, denen der Ruf der Firma auch egal ist, und die dann unfreundlich sind. Wenn es aber sogar bei einem recht teuren Laden passiert, dann ist das erst Recht nicht okay, weil man da erwartet, dass man mit dem Mehrpreis AUCH einen besseren Service mitbezahlt. 

Und so oder so weiß man nie, was der Mitarbeiter vorher schon an "Idioten" dran hatte - ein guter Kumpel von mir arbeitet bei der Allianz bei der Schadensabwicklung KFZ im Telefonservice, und der ist nach der Arbeit dank einer Mischung aus offensichtlichen Betrügern und Kunden, die den Unfallfrust bei ihm abladen, oft SO mies drauf, dass er völlig genervt ein "Ja, BITTE?!!!??!"  in den Hörer "blökt", wenn ich ihn abends anrufe  





> Es hat FÜNF Tage gedauert bis die den PC vom Wareneingang zu Ihrem "Servicecenter" transportiert haben.
> Der Auftrag ist seit Freitag letzte Woche als "abgeschlossen" markiert und es ist noch immer kein Versand erfolgt, traurig.


 Streikt DHL nicht grad wieder? Vlt hat es damit zu tun...? Oder bekommst du vlt das Geld zurücküberwiesen? 




> Ich weis jetzt schon das der PC wieder Ärger machen wird, ich vermute das es so lange dauert weil der PC den Stresstest net bestanden hat
> und die erst mal tricksen musstes das die Kiste anspringt. Bin mal gespannt was für Schweinereien die im BIOS angestellt haben


 Das ist unrealistisch, denn da erst extrem lange rumtesten ist viel teurer als einfach ein neues Board einzubauen. Die sind da vermutlich trotz der gehobenen Preise im Service sicher einfach unterbesetzt, daher dauert das so lange.  Und was auch sein kann: vlt. haben die ein fehlerhaftes Teil ausfindig gemacht, was erst neu bestellt werden musste.


----------



## ThornWithin (1. Mai 2015)

OK, PC ist da, diesmal mega sicher verpackt und per Spedition, warum nicht gleich so, das Ganze hätte man einfach verhindern können.
Was ich auch schade finde das Alternate sich in keinster weise "entschuldigt" hat, ich häte wenigstens mit ner kleinen Beigabe gerechnet, 'n USB Stick oder so.
Mir geht es hierbei auch nicht ums Geld oder den Sachwert, einen USB Stick kann ich mir auch selber kaufen, es geht mir um die Geste, 
aber sowas hat in der heutigen Welt wohl keinen Platz mehr. Fakt ist ich musste wegen deren Dummheit zwei Wochen länger auf den PC warten als geplant, aber naja.

Einge Statschwierigkeiten hatte ich auch, nach der Windows Installation hatte ich unzählige unbekannte Geräte im Geräte Manager. 
Nach gefühlten tausend Windows updates waren die meisten erkannt aber eins blieb noch und war nur mit Hilfe der Mitgelieferten ASUS Treiber Cd "installierbar"
Ich frage mich noch immer was das nun genau gewesen ist "BO0xxx" irgendwas wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Onboard Audio, Bluetooth, Wlan etc. hatte ich im 
Vorfeld schon im BIOS.

Der PC scheint aber jetzt stabil zu laufen, bootet aber zum Beispiel deutlich langsamer als mein alter, muss wohl noch ein wenig im BIOS schrauben.

Was mir immer noch komisch vorkommt, der PC wird mal laut mal leise und ich höre ein "Schleifen" als würde irgend ein Lüfter irgendwo dranschrammen.
Ich frage mich jetzt ob die den CPU Kühler wirklich wie protokolliert ausgetauscht, oder nur gerade gebogen haben. Optisch scheint er nämlich noch immer
LEICHT schief zu sein. Zum anderen "Eiert" ein Lüfter auch definitiv das macht sich durch den höher und tiefer werdenden Ton bemerkbar, 
kenne das so eig nicht, weis im Moment aber nicht wie ich das genau ausmachen soll, man hört es nur wenn das Gehäuse geshclossen ist.

3DMark habe ich mit "Fire Strike" in standard mehrmals durchlaufen lassen, das Ergebniss war laut Online Auswertung überdurchschnittlich gut, 
aber ich weis nicht ob man dieser Beurteilung trauen kann. 

Was damit wirklich ist wird sich in Zukunft zeigen, ich hoffe mal das die Kiste läuft...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

Ich würde stets direkt die neuesten Treiber von der Website, hier also Asus, nehmen. Die von CD sind meist schon veraltet 

Wegen des Lüfters: viele Lüfter scheinen zu "eiern", das liegt aber dann eher daran, dass eine Beschriftung beim Drehen diesen Effekt produziert. Nen Lüfter kaputtbekommen wäre extrem schwer. Aber es kann auch mal ein Lüfter ab Werk nen Schaden haben. Du müsstest da halt mal bei offenem PC genau hinhören, welcher Lüfter das ist. Manchmal ist auch nur ein Anschlusskabel etwas zu nah an einem Lüfter und berührt diesen manchmal. Aber wenn du es nur bei geschlossenem PC hörst, dann muss es entweder ein Kabel sein, das vom Seitenteil die entscheidenden paar Millimeter in Richtung Lüfter gedrückt werden, oder aber es ist gar kein Lüfter, sondern eine Festplatte - die können nämlich durchaus rythmische Vibrationen erzeugen, die dann vom Gehäuse aufgenommen und verstärkt werden. Das kann eine Art Schleifen sein, aber auch ein Brummen. Was da manchmal schon hilft ist, wenn man per Hand mal gegen die Festplatte drückt, also als ob man die zB rausdrücken will, was aber nicht geht, weil die ja fest ist. Hat das Gehäuse denn verschraubte Festplatten, oder hat das ne Art Einschiebesystem?


----------



## ThornWithin (1. Mai 2015)

ich werde das Ganze morgen genauer untersuchen, es nervt mich wirklich sehr vorallem da mein alter PC wirklich absolut lautlos war.
Die HDD/SDD'S sind in so einem einschiebe-tray oder wie das heisst. 

Was mir noch sorgen macht, ich habe Probleme mit der Software, Programme die vorher ohne Probleme liefen stürzen jetzt verhäuft ab.
Windows updates shclagen teilweise fehl, Winamp schmiert ab (selber installer wie auf dem alten PC, selbes windows etc.) meine DAW (Cubase 8 Ppo) macht auch zicken.

Kannst du mir ein zuverlässiges Tool empfehlen mit de ich die HDD/SDD's auf Fehler überprüfen kann!?

Ich hab eig alle logischen Treiber von ASUS gezogen und installiert, das eine Gerät ist wie gesagt komplett unbekannt gewesen
auch druch Google konnte ihc net herausfinden was es genau ist. "AMDA00 Interface" war es glaube ich...

Ach ja die neue Kiste braucht doppelt bis dreimal so lange zum booten wie mein altes, ich will ja den Teufel net an die Wand malen aber irgedwas stimmt da net...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

Mit HD Tune kannst du die Platte checken. Aber hast du auch wirklich für ALLES die neuesten Treiber? Windows hattest du aber von Grund auf neu installiert, oder?


----------



## ThornWithin (1. Mai 2015)

ja, hab zuerst Windows 7 64Bit neu installiert und als erstes alle verfügbaren Updates gezogen. 
Dadurch sind die anfangs recht vielen unbekannten Geräte alle mit der Zeit gefunden und installiert worden, naja bis auf das eine halt.
Habe danach nohcmal die Treiber für USB 3.0 und Netzwerk von der ASUS Seite bezogen und installiert. 
Der Onboard Sound und Bluetooth sind  deaktiviert und irgend ein PCI gedöhns, 
wusste net was das ist aber da es Onboard ist sollte es für die Funktion nicht von Belangen sein oder?

Eventuell muss ich noch Treiber für die SSD's (Samsung 850 Pro 2,5" 256 GB, SSD) installieren?
Hab grad gesehen das die auch ein eigenes Tool zur Analyse etc haben...


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2015)

Also, du solltest zumindest fürs Board bei Asus die 

- Chipset
- Intel Magement Engine
- Audio (auch wenn du es nicht brauchst)
- USB
- LAN

installieren. Kann halt sein, dass ein jetzt installierter Treiber veraltet ist und nun mit was in die Quere kommt. Und Grafikkartentreiber natürlich auch von Nvidia bzw. AMD runterladen je nach Karte. FÜr ne SSD ist aber kein Treiber nötig, und auch ein extra SATA-Treiber muss nicht sein.


----------



## ThornWithin (1. Mai 2015)

ja die Chipsatz Treiber wollte ich drauf machen, hab die aber net gefunden, muss mal genauer gucken. 
USB und LAN sind die aktuellsten, Audio wird wie gesagt gar net angezeigt da ich es im BIOS deaktiviert habe.
Graka Treiber ist auch frisch von NVIDIA. Kann ich die Chipsatz Treiber "drüber" installieren oder muss ich Windows neu drauf spielen?

Ist ne Weile her das ich das gemacht habe...vllt sind ja auch die BIOS Einstellungen nich ti.O, wobei ihc da eig kaum was verändert habe,
nur Onboard Geräte deaktiviert und die Lüfter drehzahlen anpassen lassen.

EDIT: Die Chipsatz Treiber hatte ich auch installiert fällt mir grad auf


----------



## Herbboy (2. Mai 2015)

Die Treiber kannst du immer drüberinstallieren.


----------



## ThornWithin (4. Mai 2015)

alles klar, wie gesagt die Chipsatz Treiber hatte ich auch vorher installiert.
Der Rechner scheint mitterweile auch gut zu laufen, ich habe immer das Gefühl 
das Windows immer etwas warm werden muss bevor es stabil läuft.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2015)

Manchmal achtet man auch einfach unbewusst auf jede eventuelle "Macke" und nimmt "Fehler" wahr, die vlt. in Wahrheit gar nix sind    dann hoff ich mal, dass jetzt alles glatt bleibt.


----------



## ThornWithin (5. Mai 2015)

hab grad den PC angemacht, nix hängt total. 
reset, dann auswahl ob ich windows normal starten möchte oder bla bla. 
auswahl geht nicht, weder mt pfeiltasten noch sonst wie, 
eingabe geht auch nicht. strg+alt+entf geht, reset, erkannte festplatten 0.
Pc bootet nicht, rparaturversuch fehlgeshclagen. nach 9 resets dann endlich hochgefahren...

ich sehe ich werde noch viel spaß mit dieser kiste haben und in diesem land hat man bei sowas auch keine chance
irgendiwe recht zu bekommen. so alngsam bezweifle ich auch das die den lüfter ausgetauscht haben, dieser ist laut und
schnarrt ohne ende. das was die gemacht haben ist irreführung und betrug nur wie soll man es nachweisen...


----------



## Rabowke (5. Mai 2015)

Du hättest den Fehler dokumentieren sollen und zusammen mit dem PC wieder zurück an Alternate. 

Wie Herb schon meinte, wenn der Frust einmal tief sitzt, regt man sich wg. jeder Kleinigkeit auf ... das Ganze wird nicht besser. Leider. D.h. ich würde hier einfach nochmal an den Support herantreten, selbst ein falsch konfigurierter PC, sollte es wirklich der Fall sein, ist ein Grund um eine Nachbesserung zu verlangen.

Selbstverständlich hast du Chancen dein Recht zu bekommen ... es ist nur zeitintensiv und lästig.


----------



## Worrel (5. Mai 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> ich sehe ich werde noch viel spaß mit dieser kiste haben und in diesem land hat man bei sowas auch keine chance
> irgendiwe recht zu bekommen. {...] das was die gemacht haben ist irreführung und betrug nur wie soll man es nachweisen...


Sicher bekommst du Recht. Jedoch hat der Händler auch (2mal ? ) das Recht zur Nachbesserung. Also Mißstand dokumentieren (Fotos, Video/Ton Aufnahme des lauten Lüfters) und ab zurück damit an die Reklamationsabteilung. Bloß drauf achten, daß du den Rechner beim Versenden ordnungsgemäß verpackst. Wie man's *nicht *macht, zeigt diese Seite hier.

Btw: Mit "Irreführung" und "Betrug" wär ich vorsichtig, denn den dafür nötigen Vorsatz müßtest du ihnen dann beweisen.


----------



## McDrake (5. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sicher bekommst du Recht. Jedoch hat der Händler auch (2mal ? ) das Recht zur Nachbesserung. Also Mißstand dokumentieren (Fotos, Video/Ton Aufnahme des lauten Lüfters) und ab zurück damit an die Reklamationsabteilung. Bloß drauf achten, daß du den Rechner beim Versenden ordnungsgemäß verpackst. Wie man's *nicht *macht, zeigt diese Seite hier.
> 
> Btw: Mit "Irreführung" und "Betrug" wär ich vorsichtig, denn den dafür nötigen Vorsatz müßtest du ihnen dann beweisen.



Und dem Support nicht gleich "Vollpfosten" oder Unfähigkeit an den Kopf schmeissen bei Kontakt
Auch wenn man sich nervt, ist es förderlicher, wenn man nett bleibt.
Denn so bekommt man mehr Entgegenkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2015)

ThornWithin schrieb:


> hab grad den PC angemacht, nix hängt total.
> reset, dann auswahl ob ich windows normal starten möchte oder bla bla.
> auswahl geht nicht, weder mt pfeiltasten noch sonst wie,
> eingabe geht auch nicht. strg+alt+entf geht, reset, erkannte festplatten 0.
> ...


 Bist du denn sicher, dass es der Lüfter ist? Bootprobleme, scharren - vielleicht ist "nur" die Festplatte hin? 

So oder so ist es auch extrem gewagt davon zu sprechen, die würden dich Irre führen oder gar betrügen. Warum sollten die absichtlich einen Kunden verprellen, der viel Geld ausgibt und - wenn er zufrieden ist - dies sicher erneut tun wird? Viel wahrscheinlicher ist, dass entweder ein Defekt vorliegt, der einfach nur zufällig da ist und nicht deren Schuld ist, oder dass die vielleicht einfach ganz simpel zu schlampig kontrolliert und ein defektes Teil übersehen haben. Aber Irrefühung und Betrug? Das ist echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen...  und wenn du so was beim Support andeutest, dann werden die gelinde gesagt auch nicht gerade motivierter sein


----------

